# Post the BEST taxidermy jobs, you have ever seen!



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Not mine but super cool.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Love both of those mounts!


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

That buck is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

GaryZ said:


> View attachment 956306
> 
> Not mine but super cool.


OMG! I want that! I wonder how much it would cost!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

This is not mine, but my taxidermist did this work. He is a good family friend and does some amazing work.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Someone has a sweeeet mancave! ^^^^


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Really nice mounts guys. That cat is exceptional!


----------



## Ashadow315 (Mar 19, 2005)

Mile Orillion in Covington, Louisiana does all our work and is outstanding. He just finished the deer dad killed last year bow hunting with me in KS. I chased this buck for 4 years and he sat for 6 hours and killed him. He did a pedestal moiunt on a spruce log dad hauled back from Colorado. He built the base out of pecked sinker cypress. I like the arrowhead backer. The head will rotate on the stump so it can be viewed from all angles, and the base has wheels so it can be moved easily. He is a first rate taxidermist and charges a very reasonable price for the level of work he does. We are still working out what type of foliage to put on the base. Mike completely re-worked the form for this deer. He coudln't get one big enough, so he used foam to build the shoulder area up to fit the cape, and completly rebuilt the jaw area on the form. He cut the neck area under the chin and added a wedge to change the head angle.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

That bob cat is bad *****


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

That's a sweet deer mount.

From everything I've seen, cats are always the hardest for taxi's to recreate. When I see a good cat mount, I'm impressed. Here's a couple I found.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

*my trophy room*


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Blillydubvee said:


> Fellows,
> 
> We have cried tears of joy, spewed our favorite beverage onto our keyboards, shed blood from our kidneys, and laughed at a decibel that allowed our neighbors to hear us. All from the great "Worst Taxidermy thread" -- and a fantastic thread it is. Now let us pay honor to those taxis who have invested some pride and god given talent, so that we can enjoy our trophies for a lifetime!
> 
> ...


That is the best bobcat mount that I have ever seen love the realistice face. That is what they all seem to screw up.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

same guy that did the bobcat in the first post did these..the first one won Best in world in the 90's.. 

cant wait to get my deer back from him from last season..gonna be on a pedestal as well


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

GaryZ said:


> Not mine but super cool.


 That is so cool.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

bigrackHack said:


> That's a sweet deer mount.
> 
> From everything I've seen, cats are always the hardest for taxi's to recreate. When I see a good cat mount, I'm impressed. Here's a couple I found.
> 
> ...


Wow! That thing is amazing. Best cat one I have ever seen.


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

bishjr said:


> This is not mine, but my taxidermist did this work. He is a good family friend and does some amazing work.


 Thats Awesome.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

This guy does outstanding work, expensive, but great work

my son's first buck ( no monster, but his first and he made a great shot 97 yard, 20 gauge and dropped it) we sat all day in the blind and this guy came out 100 yards away and he looked like a 1.5 yr old forky, were very surprised when we got to him he was a fawn with a rack, weighed just 92lbs 










My first decent buck with bow, 124 7/8 This buck looks just like it did the day I shot him, he was very handsome clean deer. Some people say this taxi make them loook to good, not real, I think the opposite










Good muscle definition, this buck was taken October 19th prior to rutting up his neck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ashadow315 said:


> Mile Orillion in Covington, Louisiana does all our work and is outstanding. He just finished the deer dad killed last year bow hunting with me in KS. I chased this buck for 4 years and he sat for 6 hours and killed him. He did a pedestal moiunt on a spruce log dad hauled back from Colorado. He built the base out of pecked sinker cypress. I like the arrowhead backer. The head will rotate on the stump so it can be viewed from all angles, and the base has wheels so it can be moved easily. He is a first rate taxidermist and charges a very reasonable price for the level of work he does. We are still working out what type of foliage to put on the base. Mike completely re-worked the form for this deer. He coudln't get one big enough, so he used foam to build the shoulder area up to fit the cape, and completly rebuilt the jaw area on the form. He cut the neck area under the chin and added a wedge to change the head angle.


This buck was in NAW, congrats to your dad!


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

One of the best cat taxidermist I've seen:


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

One of the better mule deer taxidermist:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Blillydubvee said:


> Someone has a sweeeet mancave! ^^^^


Ya, all those animals are ones he has killed or customers let him put on display at his shop. He has done some amazing ducks, and fish for my father and I over the years. Hopefully my bear rug should be done soon. I will post it when i get it back.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Ashadow315 said:


> Mile Orillion in Covington, Louisiana does all our work and is outstanding. He just finished the deer dad killed last year bow hunting with me in KS. I chased this buck for 4 years and he sat for 6 hours and killed him. He did a pedestal moiunt on a spruce log dad hauled back from Colorado. He built the base out of pecked sinker cypress. I like the arrowhead backer. The head will rotate on the stump so it can be viewed from all angles, and the base has wheels so it can be moved easily. He is a first rate taxidermist and charges a very reasonable price for the level of work he does. We are still working out what type of foliage to put on the base. Mike completely re-worked the form for this deer. He coudln't get one big enough, so he used foam to build the shoulder area up to fit the cape, and completly rebuilt the jaw area on the form. He cut the neck area under the chin and added a wedge to change the head angle.


I have to say, that is an amazing deer and mount! How much did that all cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

bigrackHack said:


> That's a sweet deer mount.
> 
> From everything I've seen, cats are always the hardest for taxi's to recreate. When I see a good cat mount, I'm impressed. Here's a couple I found.


I have seen a lot of cats in my time, and most of them make me look the other way. Those are absolutely amazing! Very impressive.


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a question about the cat in post #1. The work looks good, but it does not look like any bobcat I have seen. The body appears huge compared to the head, and the face looks more like a housecat. The hide is not very impressive either.

Is this because it is a summer coat? I have very little cat experience, but photos and captives I have seen always looked more like the cats in post #11. Those mounts looked better to me.

Not slamming the mount at all, I just have never seen one looking like that. I honestly don't know.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

that first cat is FAR from prime, probably taken either in the summer or early fall. his head doesnt look as full cause he isnt sporting winter fur


----------



## G3's (Jan 23, 2008)

There is a new Taxidermy shop open in Cedar Rapids Iowa that is better than any I have seen for whitetail. It is called The Rack Shack, the taxidermist is Steve Olson. he does amazing work, here are a few of his examples


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Some great work posted here.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

beamen...no turkey?? j/k!!

great mounts here guys


----------



## greenecj (Jan 12, 2009)

found this on the net...this is by far the best i have ever seen... would love to see it in person

http://www.menoutdoors.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13745


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

bigrackHack said:


> That's a sweet deer mount.
> 
> From everything I've seen, cats are always the hardest for taxi's to recreate. When I see a good cat mount, I'm impressed. Here's a couple I found.


This cat takes the prize IMO for bobcats. Unbelievable work


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice work.


----------



## OYOA (Jul 14, 2009)

Friends say I am too much of a pronghorn nut.


----------



## kskinner7 (Sep 30, 2010)

bigrackHack said:


> That's a sweet deer mount.
> 
> From everything I've seen, cats are always the hardest for taxi's to recreate. When I see a good cat mount, I'm impressed. Here's a couple I found.


Who did the work? That is unbelievable good.


----------



## Lurken (Aug 12, 2010)

kskinner7 said:


> Who did the work? That is unbelievable good.


http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

that zebra vs lion mount is one of the most amazing things i have ever seen. the creativity with the buck jumping the railing is just awesome


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

It's nice when you don't have to go far for great taxidermy, and these two guys are some of the best.


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW...these mounts are amazing. Congrats to the owners! And glad to see some good hard work going into mounts, they're true art!


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Some great work. That zebra is BAD #$%^&&^$%^@#$%#$%#$%#$


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought this was a pretty good one until I saw pictures of some of the other art on this thread. The cats are incredible, I really like them.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

They all look awesome! Keep them coming


----------



## Southern Hunter (Apr 18, 2005)

this some of the best I have seen... two rooms full of it


----------



## TX_Backcountry (Nov 26, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> View attachment 956384
> View attachment 956385


Unbelievable....


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Man those are some awesome mounts!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

That stone sheep is awesome. Here is the best pedestal elk mount I have ever seen, I'm having my 300" 6 point archery bull done the exact same way.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Love this coyote too . . .


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

same guys as first post


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryZ said:


> View attachment 956306
> 
> Not mine but super cool.


Awesome


----------



## archeryshot (Aug 24, 2002)

This is one of the best cat mounts I've seen


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

elk pedastal is awesome!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Blillydubvee said:


> elk pedastal is awesome!


agree!!

i have a love for pedestal mounts


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

BO HNTR said:


> One of the best cat taxidermist I've seen:


Wow that thing looks 100% alive.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Some truly amazing art in this thread.


----------



## gobblerkiller (Nov 21, 2010)

Here are a few that a good friend of mine has done. I think cats are very hard animal to get right. There are some very fine mounts being done out there!




























Not many people would even try a horse. I did say it was a son of a gun to skin a horse very thin skin on them.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## wideerguy9 (Jun 26, 2005)

ONe of the best mounts I have ever seen, seen it on taxidermy.net, guy said it is the first part to a bigger piece, he will be chasing a billy goat I think he said, here is the link.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,243070.0.html


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

The muscle definition and reproduction is about as good as it gets on this cat.....


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Never thought I would see a horse....and its good at that! Great work, keep it coming


----------



## CKMAN337 (Feb 27, 2009)

bump for great mounts!!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Some of the cats on this thread are downright AMAZING!!!! I want a bobcat mount SOOOO bad!!!!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> That stone sheep is awesome. Here is the best pedestal elk mount I have ever seen, I'm having my 300" 6 point archery bull done the exact same way.


Same taxidermist did the stone sheep and the elk pedistal here you like.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

bo hntr said:


> the muscle definition and reproduction is about as good as it gets on this cat.....


awesome cat bohntr!


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

The lions that BOHNTR is posting are very, very impressive. 

Cats must be tough to make look right, because I've seen a few butchered by normally good taxidermists.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

Blillydubvee said:


> Never thought I would see a horse....and its good at that! Great work, keep it coming


I had a mount u never saw before too lol ha

We will leave that one out of this forum jk


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

goatboy said:


> Same taxidermist did the stone sheep and the elk pedistal here you like.


I realized that after I posted. He does some amazing work, I actually talked to him about the specifics on how he mounted that elk.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

great work!


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Man, these are incredible!


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

The cat that is going to be chasing the goat is just awesome to like the 10th power!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

this isnt as good as some of these other mounths, but its my first mounted animal..it was a rifle kill but i kept the arrow from my first hog and the rack from my biggest whitetail on the rack(dont have a real big apartment), and if you look close you can see a pair of my dog tags hangin on it too..the buck jumpin over the railing is my favorite hands down, but im really proud of my elk mount too..hope you guys like it


----------



## sittinghigh (Mar 12, 2009)

BradMc26 said:


> Wow! That thing is amazing. Best cat one I have ever seen.


x2 i swear that cat is alive


----------



## Ashadow315 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes, Dad's deer is in the December issue of NAW. I wrote the article, and tried to do the story justice. It was hard to do with the length limitation. Dad spent a lot of years bow hunting when there were not many deer around. I remember complaining to him as a kid that I hunted all day and had not seen a deer. I was used to seeing at least 5-10 does a hunt. He put me in my place when he said, "I used to hunt all season without seeing a deer". I remember running around as a kid while he was shooting an old Allen compound. My friends and I really wanted dad to get a big deer, we ust never expected it to be "THAT" big deer. We knew he was around, but had never seen him in the flesh in 4 years of hunting. There is not a more deserving hunter on the planet, and I am thankful I got to be a part of the hunt. It will probably be the biggest set of horns I ever get to lay my hands on.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread has turned out ot be really cool


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

G3's said:


> There is a new Taxidermy shop open in Cedar Rapids Iowa that is better than any I have seen for whitetail. It is called The Rack Shack, the taxidermist is Steve Olson. he does amazing work, here are a few of his examples


that buck in the second picture is ripped, he must have been working out pre-season


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> that buck in the second picture is ripped, he must have been working out pre-season


Obviously P90X. Most bucks will start in Mid July to get ready for the November rut.


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have not seen these mounts in person but I thought they were worthy of posting.


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

www.animalartistry.com

My son is a taxidermist at Animal Artistry...


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

Not one black bear in the whole thread...?


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

That zebra/lion is insane!!!


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

human r over population...


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

found this one on that animal artistry website. some really amazing work and they post the price breakdown under it to give you an idea which i thought was pretty cool.
http://www.animalartistry.com/pb/bears-b/18_bears_bwnblk.php


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

j0paulto said:


> found this one on that animal artistry website. some really amazing work and they post the price breakdown under it to give you an idea which i thought was pretty cool.
> http://www.animalartistry.com/pb/bears-b/18_bears_bwnblk.php


You should see some of the trophy rooms they have built. Amazing work. The habitat they create is stunning.


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

The guy that did this cat had some of the finest work in his shop, I'll have to bring my camera next time I'm there.

I'm glad he talked me out of the cat chasing a quail, looks more natural this way.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

bl00dtrail said:


> Not one black bear in the whole thread...?




Here you go.


----------



## Deuce 30-30 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my biggest deer and IMO a pretty good mount for a buck. It was done at Homestead Taxidermy in northeast CT.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

A family friend in La did this one for my brother in law. I wish I had a better picture of it. The base is made from expanding foam and painted to look like mud. He ran the wire to hold the wood duck from the paw of the bobcat and you can't see it unless you are looking for it.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm really struggling to find a good mount for my black bear I got in august.... I think this one is cool but still haven't found "the one"


----------



## UltimtePredator (Sep 9, 2009)

More bear mounts if you guys would, I am having two mounted and am trying to decide on the poses for them. They are both being full body mounts. One big bear 19 and 7/16th and the other is a beautiful blonde cinnamon color that went just under 16.


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

Bird mounts...

All done by the same taxidermist in CO by Todd Huffman of Birdman Studios


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

These are some of my mounts. I like them all and think the taxi did a real nice job. I take caution when choosing the correct taxidermist. Enjoy!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

cannonball....love that Bou mount!!


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

PAstringking said:


> cannonball....love that Bou mount!!


Thanks!!


----------



## GM HUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow some really great taxidermy here. Some not so great at all as well...unfortunate when people havent seen good work or dont pay for it...


----------



## jhemming (Feb 9, 2011)

wow those r all awesome my favorite is that deer jumping over ther railing so cool I hope to have some stuff like this one day


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I have to throw my taxidermist on here. They do really great work. Did my big buck, but I don't have any decent photos that do it justice. Dropping off a woodie tomorrow for them. The leopard under "The Artists" and the bears in the gallery are great...

http://worldtaxidermy.com/Klafke_World_Taxidermy.php


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Wildlife Artist in Michigan does some of the best work I have ever seen.
His predators ( cats / yotes / foxes ) are awesome.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of my coyote.
This was done by Classic Fur and took 1st place in the professional division of the Illinois state taxidermy show some years back.
Sad thing is, this is hanging on a wall in my attic right now.


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

that's seriously sweet! great photo too!



WVXFORCE said:


> same guy that did the bobcat in the first post did these..the first one won Best in world in the 90's..
> 
> cant wait to get my deer back from him from last season..gonna be on a pedestal as well


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Wow, some of those cat mounts make me want a mountain lion!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Some of the work on here is simply humbling...I didnt know that that there exsisted such artistry...makes me want to re think who I take my stuff to from now on.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Some of the work on here is simply humbling...I didnt know that that there exsisted such artistry...makes me want to re think who I take my stuff to from now on.


I agree. I am waiting for my second Whitetail mount to comeback, a big 10 pt I shot last year, and I just used the same guy I did for my first deer. My first mount was fine in my eyes, but didnt have much to compare to. All these amazing mounts, make me question my choice. Oh well, we will see in 2 months.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

there really is a difference when it comes to the quality of work. Even on this thread alone.

In some peoples eyes they all look the same. For those people, its rediculous to pay a premium price when they can't see the difference.

Many of the cats on here and that first coyote is simply awesome. The zebra and lion is top notch as well, and gets an A+++ for creativity!


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

Cannonball08 said:


> These are some of my mounts. I like them all and think the taxi did a real nice job. I take caution when choosing the correct taxidermist. Enjoy!


 Those are awesome


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

This is prolly the best whitetail i've ever seen IMO.. Stud of a deer also


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

This is a deer that I had mounted by Keith Goodrow of Fremont, Indiana. Keith has done several mounts for me and just does great work when it comes to making a deer look alive. What was unique about this deer is that I shot this deer in late October of 2008 with my bow and lost him. I then shot him in late November with my muzzleloader. Keith was stressing over the broadhead wound. I told Keith that it was part of the trophy and I wanted it reflected as such. So he made the wound look as though it was healing on the deer (similar to what it looked like when I killed him a month later). He put the wound to the wall side so it is not obvious, but it is there for those interested in the story. I personally think the mount turned out amazing.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

DEC said:


> This is a deer that I had mounted by Keith Goodrow of Fremont, Indiana. Keith has done several mounts for me and just does great work when it comes to making a deer look alive. What was unique about this deer is that I shot this deer in late October of 2008 with my bow and lost him. I then shot him in late November with my muzzleloader. Keith was stressing over the broadhead wound. I told Keith that it was part of the trophy and I wanted it reflected as such. So he made the wound look as though it was healing on the deer (similar to what it looked like when I killed him a month later). He put the wound to the wall side so it is not obvious, but it is there for those interested in the story. I personally think the mount turned out amazing.


very nice. Eye detail is everything in a quality job!


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> Wildlife Artist in Michigan does some of the best work I have ever seen.
> His predators ( cats / yotes / foxes ) are awesome.


Maybe the best yote I have seen. Great work. ---Cannonball, sweet bear!


----------



## wideerguy9 (Jun 26, 2005)

scrapejuice said:


> there really is a difference when it comes to the quality of work. Even on this thread alone.
> 
> In some peoples eyes they all look the same. For those people, its rediculous to pay a premium price when they can't see the difference.
> 
> Many of the cats on here and that first coyote is simply awesome. The zebra and lion is top notch as well, and gets an A+++ for creativity!


I have to agree, everyone on this site should look at this thread and see what top quality work is and know what they are really getting back from their taxidermist. If you want your trophy to last your lifetime take it to someone that does quality work and you wont be disappointed, even if that means paying an extra hundred dollars or maybe more. Some not so great of mounts I think on this site, but to each his own, if they "like" it I guess thats the only thing that matters.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Gslam95's new turkey mount definitely deserves a place on this thread, awesome . . .


----------



## swardlow (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll throw this one in. Done by Turkey Hollow Taxidermy in Andalusia Il


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

back to the top for some awesome mounts!!!!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

There are not mine, but these are the best bobcat and yote mounts ive seen. A lot taxidermist can't do a good predator to save their life...


----------



## jsh0927 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bass Pro Shop....Altoona, Iowa. A stampeding herd of buffalo on an overhead floating prairie.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Figured I would add a fox to the thread. My fox mount i got done earlier this year.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Man, there are some stunning mounts on this thread! 

This is a whitetail that i shot last year. I made the pedestal from reclaimed wood and my taxi did a great job for sure.


----------



## remington74 (May 31, 2011)

*long creek taxidermy greeneville tn*

my 172" illinois buck with bow


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

There are some amazing pictures on this thread!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome trophies....

Joe


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## hoytbuck59 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone add the scaredy cat ?


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Doug Sinniger, who runs Riverlant Taxidermy Studio out of Stoddard, WI, does some amazing work. 

Here is his website, http://www.riverlandstudio.com/Riverland_Studio.html

This is his Caribou which was given the “Best in the World” for Large Gamehead, Masters Division in the 2009 World Taxidermy Championship


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> There are not mine, but these are the best bobcat and yote mounts ive seen. A lot taxidermist can't do a good predator to save their life...


Wow. Who was taxidermist? That is amazing work


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

I really love my mount I got back last month. 










Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

Really cool thread!! Some of this work is unbelievable!


----------



## drenalinhunter1 (Feb 6, 2009)

jaho said:


> View attachment 1440064
> View attachment 1440066
> 
> 
> Figured I would add a fox to the thread. My fox mount i got done earlier this year.



Is that fox alive....NOPE, it's just Chuck Testa. I'm sorry, i had to. These are some great mounts, the facial detail and expressions bring them to life!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

there are some fantastic mounts on this page alone, especially love the sheep!!!


----------



## Camocam813 (Jan 10, 2009)

There are seriously some incredible mounts too. However, i think there are some avg, if not below mounts also. I for one own a few so im not trying to point any fingers. I just hate when a taxidermist thinks they can throw something on a pedestal sprinkle some fake leaves and twigs on it and its automatically an incredible artistic mount.

P.S. That Marco Polo is the most bad**s thing i have ever seen!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Camocam813 said:


> There are seriously some incredible mounts too. However, i think there are some avg, if not below mounts also. I for one own a few so im not trying to point any fingers. I just hate when a taxidermist thinks they can throw something on a pedestal sprinkle some fake leaves and twigs on it and its automatically an incredible artistic mount.
> 
> 
> P.S. That Marco Polo is the most bad**s thing i have ever seen!


I agree, some on this thread are still just mediocre at best. Would never point any out, but there are several on here. Yet some are just remarkable!!!!

Marco Polo???? whats the post #???


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

jbmobley said:


> that's seriously sweet! great photo too!




















Got this back a while back..I am very pleased with it..same guy from above!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

The horrible ones are more fun!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

The Marco Polo ram is in post #129, pretty limit group of people who have one of those, especially an awesome full body mount like that. 

Here is my nicest piece of taxidermy, pedestal mount of my 2009 ID DIY archery bull . . .


----------



## Camocam813 (Jan 10, 2009)

#129 Second Pic


----------



## Solocampro (Jul 10, 2012)

Couple of my mounts, mounted by D Draper in Pa








Sorry about the background on this one, taxi sent me this pic just finished up


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

B&C black bear


----------



## TSavvy88 (Jun 5, 2012)

Does nobody shoot blacktails on this forum? Bump in hopes of seeing some blacktails.


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article78593.htm

http://www.wildlifepreservations.com/


----------



## zeewhiteone (Oct 31, 2010)

A+ stuff


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

OH yeah, the big old sheep! That thing is freak'n killer!!!!!! Truly AWESOME mount!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

2robinhood said:


> Wildlife Artist in Michigan does some of the best work I have ever seen.
> His predators ( cats / yotes / foxes ) are awesome.


Wow, that guy does awesome work!!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

after looking at this thread, it make me want to kill a lot more than just deer. Love the elk, the cats, and even a fox and yote.

Hard for me to get too revved up over deer shoulder mounts, guess cause thats what I have the most of and see them all the time. They are still beautiful, but the wow factor is kinda gone, no matter how good or big they are.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Wow, that guy does awesome work!!!


agree! dont' think I've ever seen a better coyote or bobcat.


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

Amazing work.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Redbird75 (Sep 25, 2012)

I could be a little bias on this one. lol.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great work


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

Some unbelievable mounts in this thread! I was really happy with the job Bob Schnettgoeke did on my 2010 velvet buck:


----------



## Beachtree (May 15, 2008)

Heres a few of my cat, it won a bunch of awards.


----------



## hollins812 (Dec 1, 2008)

That cat is beautiful... I check it out every time I go to Steve's. Mr. Kinker is by far and away the best around our area. And to top it off one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

outback89 said:


> This is prolly the best whitetail i've ever seen IMO.. Stud of a deer also


Excellent mount right there!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

http://prairielandtaxidermy.tripod.com/index.html
Brad does awesome work! Check out some of his full body mounts!


----------



## DocHolladay (Jul 15, 2006)

This is my 2011 turkey mount....

When I picked it up-









On the wall at work-


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yawna-GO said:


> The guy that did this cat had some of the finest work in his shop, I'll have to bring my camera next time I'm there.
> 
> I'm glad he talked me out of the cat chasing a quail, looks more natural this way.




Im not real sure what to say here. I dont want to hurt anyone's feelings. This mount is overall nice but the face on this cat.... It kinda ruins it. Its not very natural, someone please agree with me.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

connor_93 said:


> Im not real sure what to say here. I dont want to hurt anyone's feelings. This mount is overall nice but the face on this cat.... It kinda ruins it. Its not very natural, someone please agree with me.


I like the style of the mount but I agree with you. The posture and facial expression doesnt really bring life to the mount which is something that I find really important in a good mount. Dont get me wrong its a good mount, but it looks like just that. A mount, and not like a live, natural animal.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

bandit69 said:


> I have not seen these mounts in person but I thought they were worthy of posting.
> View attachment 971738
> View attachment 971739
> View attachment 971740


thats just an insane mount...


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

All from Dave's Creative Taxidermy in Johnson Creek, WI.


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

connor_93 said:


> Im not real sure what to say here. I dont want to hurt anyone's feelings. This mount is overall nice but the face on this cat.... It kinda ruins it. Its not very natural, someone please agree with me.


Maybe it was a ugly cat to begin with. Lol.


----------



## www.jjtucci (Dec 10, 2008)

Those are some great mounts


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Lets see some more beautiful mounts!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Blillydubvee said:


> Fellows,
> 
> We have cried tears of joy, spewed our favorite beverage onto our keyboards, shed blood from our kidneys, and laughed at a decibel that allowed our neighbors to hear us. All from the great "Worst Taxidermy thread" -- and a fantastic thread it is. Now let us pay honor to those taxis who have invested some pride and god given talent, so that we can enjoy our trophies for a lifetime!
> 
> ...


hands down best bobcat I have ever seen


----------



## DocHolladay (Jul 15, 2006)

Same as the turkey I posted....

Gary Owen- Tennessee
The single deer is on the right in the other two pics. These are my buddy's deer. One lucky ******* if I say so myself.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Holy smokes I thought you were making a joke and posting a pic of a live deer! That mount is phenomenal!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

220 said:


> Some unbelievable mounts in this thread! I was really happy with the job Bob Schnettgoeke did on my 2010 velvet buck:


I was referring to this mount


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

outback89 said:


> This is prolly the best whitetail i've ever seen IMO.. Stud of a deer also


I killed a big one this year and took this pic to the taxi and told him that I wanted this exact mount. He knew exactly which form it was.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Theres some great work here!!!!

Its amazing the difference between a great taxi and a bad one!!!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's one !


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> View attachment 956384
> View attachment 956385


wow.....I envy you.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow!!! what a great thread!!


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

tackscall said:


> i was referring to this mount



insane mount!!!!! Love it


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Last year deer, done by Stu Burris in Moscow, Tn.
I think they did a great job. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

220 said:


> some unbelievable mounts in this thread! I was really happy with the job bob schnettgoeke did on my 2010 velvet buck:


this one!


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

There's some unbelievable mounts in this thread! :tongue: WOW! Here's a couple full body mounts my taxidermist did for me - his name is Kirk Peterson from Peterson's Taxidermy in Arkansaw, WI









Here's some more shoulder mounts that he did for me (except the one in the upper left hand corner). Kirk entered and won the Pro Taxidermy Division for WI with a buck that he killed himself.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

220 said:


> Some unbelievable mounts in this thread! I was really happy with the job Bob Schnettgoeke did on my 2010 velvet buck:


That is awesome, however what sticks out to me is a rutted neck and still in velvet. ? personally i think it looks awesome. 

Congrats on a great velvet buck, that is a awesome rack


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

If you are ever near Wierton WV you should stop at the Cabela's there. They have a room the size of a gym called the "Whitetail Tribute Room" this website has many of the world record bucks on exhibit there as well as many full size mounts, etc. It is an experience that you will enjoy. They also have many other exhibits for other species as well.
http://www.donnan.com/whitetail_bucks.htm


----------



## Blackness (Dec 30, 2008)

Grifter said:


> There's some unbelievable mounts in this thread! :tongue: WOW! Here's a couple full body mounts my taxidermist did for me - his name is Kirk Peterson from Peterson's Taxidermy in Arkansaw, WI
> 
> View attachment 1547838
> 
> ...


Im gona have to stop by and have a beer with ya while admiring your trophys. I live in st. cloud and work in the cities. Looks awesome. Hope to have a room like that some day.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

Blackness said:


> Im gona have to stop by and have a beer with ya while admiring your trophys. I live in st. cloud and work in the cities. Looks awesome. Hope to have a room like that some day.


Anytime brotha! :darkbeer: I'll shoot you a PM. :thumbs_up


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

Uncle Bucky said:


> That is awesome, however what sticks out to me is a rutted neck and still in velvet. ? personally i think it looks awesome.
> 
> Congrats on a great velvet buck, that is a awesome rack


Thanks! Not really sure about the "rutted neck". I don't know that Bob did anything "special" as far as any alterations to the form. The bucks neck only measured just over 17", so I don't think there was much room to "beef up" the form or make it look too rutted out—but again, I don't know exactly what Bob did or didn't do while working his magic ... I just know I was thrilled with it when I went and picked it up!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Great pictures guys! 

I am new to hunting so I don't have anything to send to the taxidermist yet. So I just had to do this one in phtotoshop for now. LOL

I placed the elusive, but real creature in my cabin.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Grifter said:


> There's some unbelievable mounts in this thread! :tongue: WOW! Here's a couple full body mounts my taxidermist did for me - his name is Kirk Peterson from Peterson's Taxidermy in Arkansaw, WI
> 
> View attachment 1547838
> 
> ...


Holy crap that is awesome! Makes me regret not going full body on my latest.......


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

NYSBowman said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Grifter said:


> There's some unbelievable mounts in this thread! :tongue: WOW! Here's a couple full body mounts my taxidermist did for me - his name is Kirk Peterson from Peterson's Taxidermy in Arkansaw, WI
> 
> View attachment 1547838
> 
> ...


That's a freaking awesome trophy room! Wow! Love the full body mounts. How big is the Wally?


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

Is this Cody Robbins would be world record muley??



NYSBowman said:


>


Glen


----------



## b.c archer (Mar 24, 2010)

yes it is, you cant miss that buck
http://live2hunt.com/resources/pdf/giant-mule-deer.pdf


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> That's a freaking awesome trophy room! Wow! Love the full body mounts. How big is the Wally?


That is my wife's 30 inch walleye. Got a couple more on that wall that are bigger but I better not start posting fish mounts.:wink:


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

220 said:


> Thanks! Not really sure about the "rutted neck". I don't know that Bob did anything "special" as far as any alterations to the form. The bucks neck only measured just over 17", so I don't think there was much room to "beef up" the form or make it look too rutted out—but again, I don't know exactly what Bob did or didn't do while working his magic ... I just know I was thrilled with it when I went and picked it up!


hey not knocking, it looks awesome, my old taxidermist increased most bucks necks by 2-3". He made one of my buck, shot in early october from 17" to 21" , makes it look much better. Congrats again on an awesome buck


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Grifter - very classy looking room. Very well done.


----------



## PoppaPump (Feb 15, 2010)

mainjet said:


> Great pictures guys!
> 
> I am new to hunting so I don't have anything to send to the taxidermist yet. So I just had to do this one in phtotoshop for now. LOL
> 
> I placed the elusive, but real creature in my cabin.


Did you bait him with Jack Links..................


----------



## lodown (Dec 5, 2012)

being a big time duck hunter...that Gaddy coming off the water is sweeet!


----------



## DocHolladay (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

DocHolladay said:


>


Excellent work! Who did it?


----------



## DocHolladay (Jul 15, 2006)

Gary Owen here in Middle Tennessee. It was about 90-95% done.


----------



## budtripp (Feb 5, 2010)

DocHolladay said:


> This is my 2011 turkey mount....
> 
> When I picked it up-
> 
> ...


I love this mount! Very original idea. I've always liked field photos with birds hanging like that, as compared to the standard "on the ground fanned out pose" so definitely like the idea of a mount in the same pose.


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

My cats.


----------



## DocHolladay (Jul 15, 2006)

budtripp said:


> I love this mount! Very original idea. I've always liked field photos with birds hanging like that, as compared to the standard "on the ground fanned out pose" so definitely like the idea of a mount in the same pose.


It's called "dead turkey", lol. You can hang it just about any way you want. I chose barn wood.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is one of mine that I am very happy with.
I feel my Taxidermist did a really nice job.
This buck had some really long whiskers and they are still there in the mount.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Pheasant I had done by Artistic Touch in Oregon, Ohio. The birds they do are amazing.


----------



## Longbow1_IA (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is my lion mount that I am very happy with. It receives rave reviews from everyone who sees it. Taken in Montana and mounted by Bill Yox.


----------

